
Ask HN: Sales/Marketing/Pricing SaaS Book(s) to Get Started? - a_lifters_life
Any recommendations? I&#x27;m looking to learn all things SaaS startup related: marketing, sales, etc.<p>If it isnt SaaS focused, no problem, really any &quot;must read&quot; for sales, marketing, pricing will be really helpful.<p>Thanks
======
avichalp
Everything by Patio11 [0]. Traction by Gabriel Weinberg [1]. Also, see
IndieHackers community [2] if you are interested bootstrapping.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patio11](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patio11)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Achieve-Explosive-
Cu...](https://www.amazon.com/Traction-Startup-Achieve-Explosive-
Customer/dp/1591848369)

[2] [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

------
anderspetersson
[https://basecamp.com/books/getting-real](https://basecamp.com/books/getting-
real)

